# Has anyone used canonpricewatch.com's "street prices" feature?



## DRR (Jul 28, 2014)

Good experience? Bad?

CPW's "street price" feature is a way around Canon's enforcement of MAP for their bodies and lenses. CPW FAQ here:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/faq-street-prices/

I've been thinking about using it as the "street price" comes comfortably within the range for a used/refurb lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2014)

You are buying from a authorized dealer. CPW would drop a dealer if there were a issue with them.

I'd use the feature if there was something I wanted. However, when buying for a deeply discounted price, do not expect red carpet treatment, or the ability to exchange products until you get one you like. You'll likely have to send them to Canon for repair unless they are DOA.

Make sure you get the terms from the dealer first. CPW merely refers you to a dealer that offers a discount. You might be getting a kit lens that is in a white box. They have a full warranty, but ask what you are getting if in doubt.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 31, 2014)

I've used it. No problems at all. They set me up with their guy at a store that I buy from all the time anyway. It was a smooth transaction. Same guarantee and return policy as with any purchase, they just don't include the "$150 of free extras" advertised on the website, like the cheap tripod and undersized camera bag. I will use CPW every lens and camera purchase from now on. I had no concerns about return policies, and they told me exactly what is was getting before I handed over payment. In my case, completely new in box, US warranty, no lens removed or anything.


----------

